# Que pensez vous de Mac Keeper ?



## jfortias (10 Février 2011)

Bonjour

Que pensez vous de Mac Keeper ?

Jerome


----------



## DamienLT (10 Février 2011)

Une petite recherche et tu serais tombé sur plein de posts traitant du sujet ici même.

Aller je t'aide un peu quand même 

Je n'utilise personnellement pas MacKeeper, mais j'en ai entendu que du bien à condition de bien savoir ce que l'on fait (voir par exemple les problèmes ici ou là).

Pour te forger ton avis tu peux consulter plusieurs tests (cliques sur les noms):
- Macgeneration
- Paperblog
- We Love Mac

Et quelques infos supplémentaires sur ce fil.


----------

